

One Big Advantage to Remote Employment - redneckbeard
http://americastestkitchen.github.io/2015/06/13/tents/

======
thehoff
_The first reason for this is bandwidth restriction. If I exceed my 4GB limit,
I get hit another $15 for every gigabyte of overage. This incentivizes me not
to click on the cat pictures..._

Great motivation to stay on task. But...

 _Sometimes I see a deer, or a fox..._

...that would be my new distraction. Constantly looking up to look around and
see. I guess you could say this isn't different than being in the office
though.

Regarding the bandwidth restrictions, sounds like a possible app, (maybe this
exists). You get to set a cap and you get some sort of penalty if you go over.
Ask a user to key in credit card details and collect $x for each gig over and
you add a little more in incentive.

